# Ammo I think I did good.....



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Long story, won't bore you with it, but guy wanted to get "rid" of this. I helped him and got it off of his hands.....for $50. I know I had to wait until I got into my truck and then screamed.:-D I think I did pretty good! Too bad on the way home it fell out of my truck and into the river.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Good, Good, ha ha ha ha ... I would say you did most excellent


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You, sir are a thief, I would have given him a more honest figure of $55.00
BTW, great score!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

And I thought I had all the 22lr ammo! Great score.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Holy schnikes!!!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

And to think, some are paying close to that per box.... He didn't have any other ammo for sale did he?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

5,000 rounds for $50???

1 penny per round. 

You sir, are a dirty dirty thief.

And I'm jealous of you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

score dude your set for life.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

........................,,-~*~,,
......................./:.:.:.:.:.|
......................|;.;.;.;.;./
......................|.;.;.;.;.|
............._,,,,,_.).;.;.;.;.|
.........,,-":.:.:.:."~-,;.;.;.|
........(_,,,,---,,_:.:.);.;.;..",,
......,-":.:.:.:.:.""-,,/;.;.;.;.;.",
......__,,,,,,,,,___);.;.;.;.;.;|
...../"":.:.:.:.:.:.:¯""\;.;.;.;.;.,"
....\",__,,,,,,,,,,,__/;;;;;;;;;/\
.....\.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.;.);;;;;;;;;/:\
.......\,,,,,---~~~~;;;;;;;;,"::::\
.........."""~~--,,,,,,,,,,-"::::::::::\
...................\::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn! Good going! I hope your friend doesn't get on this site!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeppers..do believe you cut a fat hog in the buttocks on that one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You, sir are a thief, I would have given him a more honest figure of $55.00
> BTW, great score!


I think the guy "who wanted to get rid of it" may have been the ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You should have given him $75 or $100 even then it's a steel .


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I couldn't have done that, but to each his own.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

At that price, if I didn't know the person, I would have assumed it was stolen and passed on the deal.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Long set of circumstances but I knew it wasn't stolen, and the guy owed me from another transaction so it all worked out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great snag.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Did the guy need to buy crack? That's a stupid deal. You win.


----------

